# Jungle green-still wet



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Going full blown camo?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got some that look exactly that same color....Behr brand too. The local Home Depot had a stack of paint that some customer 'wisely' refused. So....I got 'em at a bargain price. I use mine to paint shallows so that I can tell them at a distance.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks similar to the Rhubarb Green we used from Walmart.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It looks somewhat like a............... "bilious green"............to me. Painting job looks great.............shiney!


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

I would rather have used satin, but the semigloss was free from a neighbor. Hope the bees wont slip off it. The color is not my first choice. I was going to pick up some forest green, but I couldnt resist the price of the jungle green. I wont be going for full camo. Going half white to prevent overheating.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

White with green trim.


----------

